# Senior Goldens Rock!



## Goldenminder (Aug 21, 2014)

What a beautiful forum. My last Golden, Boomer, crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 18 totally healthy years of age and a long term love affair with Mr. Kitty, 
at our ranch in California
and I now am a house sitter specializing in Senior Goldens and touring the most beautiful country in the world, New Zealand. Please let me know if your Senior Goldens need a special auntie to love them while you're away. I have lots of experience, having had several, plus a doggie daycare with a special Senior Center. I will upload some photos as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 

Boomer was beautiful, 18 years is amazing, what a long full life he lived. 

I love the Old Golds, they are very special. I lost my Old Gold three years ago at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. We miss him very much, I know you miss Boomer too.

What a wonderful thing you are doing by providing Senior Care.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Boomer was beautiful, I love the photos.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful golden Boomer was, and yes you are absolutely right senior goldens rock!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Having a dog companion you for almost two decades is amazing. What a bond. Thank you for sharing these pictures.


----------

